# PE Electrical Power- Problems



## leo2car (Sep 1, 2019)

I am looking for more sample problems to do. I have done:

The Electrical Engineering Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam by Alexander Graffeo

NCEES PE electrical and computer engineering power practice exam (November 2014)

Power Practice Exams by John Camara, PE 3rd Edition

Power Practice Problems for Electrical and Computer PE Exam: A Companion to the Power Reference Manual by John Camara 2nd Edition

Where can I get more problems, but I also dont want to do the same questions, for the Power PE Exam? I am open to doing it online.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Sep 1, 2019)

Engineering Pro Guides has two practice exams and a code drill exam.

I think Electrical PE Review has some quizzes in the free sections, I can't tell you off the top of my head because I'm currently enrolled and get everything. 

Best of luck!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Sep 2, 2019)

Complex Imaginary exams 1-4


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Sep 2, 2019)

leo2car said:


> I am looking for more sample problems to do. I have done:
> 
> The Electrical Engineering Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam by Alexander Graffeo
> 
> ...


Hi @leo2car, we are releasing the first edition of our sample exam in the next couple of weeks. Would you like a free copy? I am thinking of giving it away for free for a limited time on engineer boards.


----------



## ItsStudyTime! (Sep 2, 2019)

I'll second Engineering Pro Guides! There are 2 exams and also the 'technical study guide' has practice problems in each section.


----------



## ej_powereng (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi @Zach Stone, P.E.,

I would like give a try to the first edition of your sample exam. I've heard great things about your Online Course and how the  practice problems are align with the real exam content.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Sep 3, 2019)

ej_powereng said:


> Hi @Zach Stone, P.E.,
> 
> I would like give a try to the first edition of your sample exam. I've heard great things about your Online Course and how the  practice problems are align with the real exam content.


No problem. I will let you know when it is available.


----------



## M's (Sep 3, 2019)

Zach Stone said:


> No problem. I will let you know when it is available.


@Zach Stone, P.E., I took your online classes, it is really helpful and the most up to date one. I was waiting for updated sample exam, something closer to real exam. Please let me know when your sample exam is available. I would like to try it cause I am sure it will be a good one just like your online courses.


----------



## DLD PE (Sep 4, 2019)

leo2car said:


> I am looking for more sample problems to do. I have done:
> 
> The Electrical Engineering Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam by Alexander Graffeo
> 
> ...


I know this is a repeat recommendation, but I second the Eng Pro Guides practice exams.

I took the exam in October 2018 and did not pass.  I'm taking it again this October.  The best practice exams I've found so far are the NCEES (of course), Eng Pro Guides and the quizzes and "practice exam type problems" from Zach Stone's course.  Others are good, such as Complex Imaginary and Graffeo, but not as good as the first three I mentioned.


----------



## Valox (Sep 14, 2019)

@Zach Stone, P.E., I took your online classes, it is really helpful and the most up to date one. I was waiting for updated sample exam, something closer to real exam. Please let me know when your sample exam is available. I would like to try it cause I am sure it will be a good one just like your online courses. Try and make your quizzes more difficult like that exam!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Sep 16, 2019)

Valox said:


> @Zach Stone, P.E., I took your online classes, it is really helpful and the most up to date one. I was waiting for updated sample exam, something closer to real exam. Please let me know when your sample exam is available. I would like to try it cause I am sure it will be a good one just like your online courses. Try and make your quizzes more difficult like that exam!


Hi @Valox, @M's and @ej_powereng the electrical power PE practice exam is  available now:

Electrical PE Review - Practice Exam


----------



## ej_powereng (Sep 16, 2019)

Zach Stone said:


> Hi @Valox, @M's and @ej_powereng the electrical power PE practice exam is  available now:
> 
> Electrical PE Review - Practice Exam


Thank you so much! @Zach Stone, P.E. Will definitely look into it.


----------



## spinup (Sep 22, 2019)

leo2car said:


> I am looking for more sample problems to do. I have done:
> 
> The Electrical Engineering Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam by Alexander Graffeo
> 
> ...




There are 15 Questions &amp; Answers currently available on  www.spinupexams.com under the previous weeks QFTW tab. Also available on Amazon is "Spin-Up for the Electrical and Computer Engineering PE Exam (Power)", Five Sample Exams, Third Edition containing 400 questions and solutions. A good way to exercise your reference materials and identify any gaps.


----------



## Novanian (Sep 22, 2019)

Wow, that EPER exam kicked my butt. I did ok on the Eng Pro Guide Exams and the NCEES exam but EPER one got me good... I really need to sit and thoroughly cover some of the solutions and reevaluate my understanding.


----------



## Wow_PE! (Sep 22, 2019)

Me too.  I’m trying to view it as a learning experience for now.  I’m trying to tell myself getting down about it will be counterproductive.  There is a lot of good information packed into the solution set.  And I finally got a delta connected load question correct 



Novanian said:


> Wow, that EPER exam kicked my butt. I did ok on the Eng Pro Guide Exams and the NCEES exam but EPER one got me good... I really need to sit and thoroughly cover some of the solutions and reevaluate my understanding.


----------

